# Boa makes odd noises!



## Carla-Marie

My adult male boa seems to make odd noises when he's being handled. He has been to the vet who cannot find any signs of respiratory or mouth infection. The noises sound like exhaling. Does anyone else's boa make similar noises? And is this something I should be worried about? He isn't hissing and seems very content and hasn't shown any signs of aggression.


----------



## reptilefever

ive heard people saying that they can sometimes hear there adult boa breathing and other large snakes also if he/she has been to a rep vet and he seems happy that its ok i wouldnt worry about it to much


----------



## Carla-Marie

Thank you. I think I may be being a little paranoid! It really sounds quite peculiar. I feel much better hearing that someone else has heard about or read about other boas doing the same thing!


----------



## Asha

Carla-Marie said:


> My adult male boa seems to make odd noises when he's being handled. He has been to the vet who cannot find any signs of respiratory or mouth infection. The noises sound like exhaling. Does anyone else's boa make similar noises? And is this something I should be worried about? He isn't hissing and seems very content and hasn't shown any signs of aggression.


My male red tail has ALWAYS done this. I was quite worried about it when he was young as I was convinced it was an RI, sometimes he makes a whistling noise - but mostly it's really loud blowing/breathing!

There's no excess saliva and he's been checked by the vet multiple times over the years, and there's definitely no RI.
Like you, it is only when he's out and being handled.

He has a tendency to wriggle around into odd positions a lot, wraps himself up into funny shapes and almost ties himself up. He probably wouldn't be able to do this if he was a larger boa, but he's only 6ft and not very girthy. When he's near my ear it can be quite funny as he sometimes blows right in my ear!
Just a big exhaler as far as I can tell!


----------



## Carla-Marie

Phew worry over, I was convinced there was something seriously wrong with my boy! He only makes these noises when he's out and like your snake seems to be noiser when trying to tie himself in knots! 

He doesn't drool and I think my vet thought I was crazy insisting he check him again! The noise is just like a sigh or deep breathing. Our little girl thinks it's funny because he does seem to blow in her ears! He's only 5 feet but quite chunky and tends to get a good grip on my arms when trying to twist himself about. 

Paranoia over!


----------



## bladeblaster

Its perfectly normal for large boids.


----------



## moobazmoo

I think it must be something to do with the size and weight of an animal, that big, being handled. It's not like it can drape itself over your forearm, so i'm guessing that it must be the pressures of hands pushing on the snakes body as it's held up. Just a guess from me. It's normal though.


----------



## Tim Brooks

I held a 12 foot burm a while ago, was the first big snake I have held & it sounded to me like he was hissing but the owner assured me that he wasnt it was just him breathing lol.

going by that experience I would say you are probably ok, also if the vet has checked him over & cant find anything you got nothing to worry about


----------



## Love Boa's

Carla-Marie said:


> My adult male boa seems to make odd noises when he's being handled. He has been to the vet who cannot find any signs of respiratory or mouth infection. The noises sound like exhaling. Does anyone else's boa make similar noises? And is this something I should be worried about? He isn't hissing and seems very content and hasn't shown any signs of aggression.


Our adult male red tail boa does this and our new baby hypo jaguar boa also does it. I think it's just something they do. It's probably the only thing that kind of gets me since they always do it in my ear. But they're both very healthy, been to the vet, eat well so I just assume it's a normal behavior even though it's my last favorite lol


----------



## Jibbajabba

When I pickup my 20lbs boa she breathes out louder than my wife’s snoring.


----------



## Malc

Wow.... another 12 year old post resurrected !!


----------



## Sylvi

Malc said:


> Wow.... another 12 year old post resurrected !!


Yes, bu I don't mind the old posts coming up. Apart from seeing names that have long ago slipped your memory some of the subjects are informative and new members might find them useful.


----------



## Littlelady928

Carla-Marie said:


> My adult male boa seems to make odd noises when he's being handled. He has been to the vet who cannot find any signs of respiratory or mouth infection. The noises sound like exhaling. Does anyone else's boa make similar noises? And is this something I should be worried about? He isn't hissing and seems very content and hasn't shown any signs of aggression.


The only thing I can think of it he either just ate or he's constipated. Hope everything stays safe


----------



## Malc

Littlelady928 said:


> The only thing I can think of it he either just ate or he's constipated. Hope everything stays safe


 The OP was last active on this forum 7 years ago....I think your advice may be falling on deaf ears, and I would have thought the snake has had a shit since then


----------



## Littlelady928

Malc said:


> The OP was last active on this forum 7 years ago....I think your advice may be falling on deaf ears, and I would have thought the snake has had a shit since then


Lol I'm so new to this lol. I was so unaware hahha


----------



## Malc

Littlelady928 said:


> Lol I'm so new to this lol. I was so unaware hahha


You seem to be replying to a lot of old posts.... the date of the each post and reply can be seen next to the #number
If you click the "New " button (top right - looks like a speach bubble) it will return all the current threads and new replies since your last visit, provided you click the option to "mark all posts read" option when you want to leave the site


----------

